# Toro greensmaster 1600 problem



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey my fellow lawn peeps. I have a greenmaster 1600 that just stop driving up slopes. It cut my yard beautifully but I have to manually pushing it to help it move.


----------



## Reelsharpcarolina21 (Apr 14, 2019)

Check the drive belts. Has two on either side of rear drum roller


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@Reelsharpcarolina21 thanks. Will do and let you know my discoveries.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

I exposed the belts and they are looking just fine. Are there any other options?


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

I have a greenmaster 1600 that just stop driving. It cut my yard beautifully the last time I used it but I had to manually pushing it to help it move. It runs down slopes as it should but gets really lazy when going up. I posted pictures of what the belts look like. I am not sure what is a good, ok or a great looking belt so plz help me decide. Are there any ideas on what next I can check?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

The belts look fine, but I'm not an expert.

When you have to push it, do you notice if one of the sides of the drum is spinning and just not making good ground contact?

Does the drum spin when the mower is sitting on the kickstand?

Does the drum move freely with the mower sitting on the kickstand?


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Check the belts that spin the drive shaft. The ones under the the black metal door.

Scott


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@cwrx82 yes the drum spins freely when the mower is sitting on the stand.
@Mrsamman are you talking about the one in the boot untop?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's belt is unlikely to be your problem. The belt from the motor to the shaft that spins this belt is likely the problem area. Most likely the drive lever is not providing enough tension to the belt.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Might be the belts under this cover that is circled.

Scott


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok will check and give an update. Before I even get there though is there a way to increase the tension?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

xraydesigns said:


> Ok will check and give an update. Before I even get there though is there a way to increase the tension?


Chapter 4


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@xraydesigns, I merged your two threads into one.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

I pulled the cover and found these two belts to be really slack. Per the manual i did the cable adjustment but that did not give it enough tension. Is there anything else y'all think I could do?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are both of those belts driving the same pulley? Are the belts in the correct path? Since you said it was working and the belt is not broken, something has to be setup incorrectly.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@g-man yes both running the same pulley. That's how it has always been. Theres a separator between each belt on the pulley though. See picture.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One of those two belts is very loose. Replace them both.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok. I know rnr definately have these but just a thought do u think homedepot will carry them?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> Ok. I know rnr definately have these but just a thought do u think homedepot will carry them?


Highly doubtful, unless they just happen to have a belt that is the same size. I'd order from R&R.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@Mrsamman you were right. I just got the time to change the v-belt and the machine runs like a charm. Thank you.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Good to see your issue fixed @xraydesigns! What a great community...


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep. I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> @Mrsamman you were right. I just got the time to change the v-belt and the machine runs like a charm. Thank you.


I'm usually not right so I will write this one down... Glad you found the issue and got it working. My drive belts to the drums went bad tonight so I have a half mowed front yard. I had suspected they were getting bad and pulled the cover and realized how loose one was and it went out while mowing. Luckily I am pretty sure Pro Turf in town should have the belts so i will get them tomorrow.

Scott


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@Mrsamman I may have spoken too soon. Tried to cut my lawn a few minutes ago and the problem still exist. The machine stalls on any incline. It has new v-belt. Now I'm desperate.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> @Mrsamman I may have spoken too soon. Tried to cut my lawn a few minutes ago and the problem still exist. The machine stalls on any incline. It has new v-belt. Now I'm desperate.


Oh no...


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

xraydesigns said:


> @Mrsamman I may have spoken too soon. Tried to cut my lawn a few minutes ago and the problem still exist. The machine stalls on any incline. It has new v-belt. Now I'm desperate.


Reviving this thread because I'm having the same issue. Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> @Mrsamman I may have spoken too soon. Tried to cut my lawn a few minutes ago and the problem still exist. The machine stalls on any incline. It has new v-belt. Now I'm desperate.


When you say it stalls, does it stop moving or does the engine die?


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Does not move.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tension on the main drive from the engine pulleys to the other pulleys correct? I had that problem too. Worn belts and a failing clutch cable were the cause of it. Over time, the clutch cable that engages and disengages the drive stretches. Replacing the cable and replacing the belts corrected that, The two belts that are on the left and right of the mower that drive the rear drum are supposed to be cogged. They should not slip.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok awesome. I sent it to jerry Pate turf and irrigation. They did a total run through for $275. I got it back but have not tested it yet. They also sharpened the reel and changed bedknife.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok so I got the mower back and that problem was taken care of. I now have a new problem. The mower run and shutoff. After it starts the engine keep searching until it shutoff. Help plz!!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

So, I ran into this problem on one of my 1600s. Compared it against the other and there were no differences with the throttle engagement, v-belt or clutch cable. I took off the reel drive cover and noticed the reel lever was bouncing left to right a touch. I tightened up both screws on the lever and the issue was resolved.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@Biggylawns I'm having the same issue with my 1600 now and curious if you could snap a picture of exactly where you tightened those screws. I have a dealer fixing it now but I'd like to know for the future as this sounds like a common issue. It's crazy when the mower takes off as soon as you pull the cord!


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

I eventually fixed the problem. It turned out that the engine was loose and slackened the double belt.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> @Biggylawns I'm having the same issue with my 1600 now and curious if you could snap a picture of exactly where you tightened those screws. I have a dealer fixing it now but I'd like to know for the future as this sounds like a common issue. It's crazy when the mower takes off as soon as you pull the cord!


It's the reel on/off lever. Take off the reel cover and there are only 2 screws that move when you change the lever on/off. A legit you can't miss them type of situation. I noticed there was a bunch of play, tightened them and it solved my issue.


----------



## surajm (Jul 26, 2021)

xraydesigns said:


> I eventually fixed the problem. It turned out that the engine was loose and slackened the double belt.


My belts are loose as well even when I tighten the clutch. What do you mean the engine was loose? The mounting screws? Or were you able to adjust the position of the engine? If so, how do you adjust the position?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2021)

loosen the 4 bolts securing the engine to the actual mount and slide the engine back. You'll notice the engine mount has mounting slots not holes so you can adjust the position of the actual engine on the block itself.


----------



## Spurge Farmer (Oct 1, 2020)

I wanted to say thank you to all who participated in this thread. I just moved my engine back and solved a mystery problem I've been trying to figure out

Thank you.


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Looking to buy a used groved front roller for my gm1600. Does anyone have a hookup


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Greenmaster 1600. Which grove roller is better aluminum or steel. Any idea where to get a used one?


----------

